# why does my horse GRUNT when being ridden? Lol



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a foxtrotter gelding that grunts when he is gaiting! :shock:

He has a super fast walk that to-die-for smooth.... his head naturally bobs up an down, and he has these cute little grunts.

Should I be worried? He does that whether I'm bareback or tacked up.

I'm a very light person so I know that's not the prob- and he's very strong.

thanks


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

My gelding "sings" to be too hahaha, I mean for like 2 minutes straight then hes ok after that


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a horse that used to blow through his 'false' nostrils. I think he did it to scare the rider. then I think he did it to pacify himself. Your horse could have an old injury to his throat or larynx, or he just likes the noise and is pacifying himslef


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Hubby's TWH does it too! We also call it "singing". It cracks us up. We were concerned at first but the owner we lease him from says he has done it since he was very young. He is 26 years old now.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

oh- thank goodness it's nothing to worry about!

I'll let him grunt away. It's too cute. lol


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Could also just be him breathing out with a little force, like when tennis players grunt when they hit the ball. Horses are funny creatures! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My friends foxtrotter does that too. She also whistles when she's laying down in her stall. Still haven't figured out how she whistles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Olive does this too! He will go on and on and never fails to make both my trainer and stop and laugh! You should have heard the clinician I rode feign a few times this summer....I had to remind him I had an ear price in and him laughing so loud hurt my ear!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

We call it their motor! Usually done when cantering, but is sounds funny, you can hear us coming.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my mare does ! the vet said she would outgrow it, 3.5years later and she hasnt ! my trainer says shes just whining


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Biscuit makes a funny little noise out of his nose when I am riding. The first time I rode him to try him out I told my cousin "what is up with this noise? I don't want a horse with issues". She said he was fine. He is fine but he does make this little huffy puffy noise - especially is he is annoyed or a little nervous. I ride with cousin all the time and she went on a camping/riding trip recently and just cracked up because HER horse was mimicking Biscuit's noise! Her husband said "what is wrong with Elan?" She said "he is missing Biscuit!"


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've considered renaming my mare "Monica Seles"...


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^^ bah ha ha!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

